# sealant for a viv?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi guys just wondering what sort of sealant would you use for a viv ? I suppose it will have to be non toxic and also where will i buy it.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I use aquarium sealant, which can be bought from a lot of fish shops


----------



## alberts mamma (Jul 7, 2008)

Fangio said:


> I use aquarium sealant, which can be bought from a lot of fish shops


ditto get the bigger pump gun one, although more expensive you wouldnt want to run out half way through a project would you?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

You can use the non toxic stuff from screw fix. Its around £3 per tube. Or you can use the aquarium sealent, which is around £4 for a little tube. 

Just let it dry for a few days before putting an animal in there, then get your temps and humidity right


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Aquarium sealant is the best and longer lasting compared to other sealants.
Its a little more expensive but doesnt peel off as quick as some other brands on the market.

If u are near me in Essex, we sell it much cheaper than local fish shops.
Our local shop charges a whopping £9.99 a large tube!


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

Do not know if it is common but my local shop Coast to Coast, gives a tube of sealant with every viv purchased.


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Don't buy aquarium sealant its a rip off ...its just silicone they use with water systems as it dont have no dangerous additives
I have used this for years both on vivs and fishtanks
Dow Corning 781 Acetoxy Silicone (Clear) - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

i use the 99p own brand from wilkinsons...


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

cooljules said:


> i use the 99p own brand from wilkinsons...


Its not safe pal ...Most silicone's have anti mold and fungicides in them and the fumes are toxic and if you reps should manage to eat some it could kill them...
Make sure the silicone is labeled safe for water systems...That way you are guaranteed its safe


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> Its not safe pal ...Most silicone's have anti mold and fungicides in them and the fumes are toxic and if you reps should manage to eat some it could kill them...
> Make sure the silicone is labeled safe for water systems...That way you are guaranteed its safe


ah didnt know that...ok good to know cheers


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

cooljules said:


> ah didnt know that...ok good to know cheers


can you no read the label where it says what the sealant contains?? this would have told you its dangerous.looks like your gonna have to remove all the 99p sealant from all your vivs:lol2:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

weeminx said:


> can you no read the label where it says what the sealant contains?? this would have told you its dangerous.looks like your gonna have to remove all the 99p sealant from all your vivs:lol2:


 :lol2:Its OK he cant read :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> :lol2:Its OK he cant read :lol2:


and shes banned now:whistling2:


----------

